# where to sell engineering'y tools/things?



## craigs (27 Aug 2020)

Hi all,

Apologies if this is the wrong place, do feel free to tell me to jog on if this breaks any rules.

Unfortunately my father passed last week, and he was known to dabble with metal butchery. while we are going through stuff left behind, apart from a bunch of snap-on sockets/spanners etc, I found some gauge stuff and some big taps, where would be the best place to offer these? i have no idea of prices to set but am trying to steer clear of fleabay etc.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Trevanion (27 Aug 2020)

If you want some help identifying and clarifying some bits and bobs and a general fair price estimate you can just put pictures up here and there'll be a few members that would be more than happy to help you out.

You may even get some offers


----------



## craigs (27 Aug 2020)

I'm not sure if that breaks any rules, I picked up a few things today, but most of it is a 2-3 hour drive and I won't be doing that again until maybe the weekend.

Here's what I picked up

















Trevanion said:


> If you want some help identifying and clarifying some bits and bobs and a general fair price estimate you can just put pictures up here and there'll be a few members that would be more than happy to help you out.
> 
> You may even get some offers


----------



## Myfordman (27 Aug 2020)

Free selling site with minimal rules for engineering stuff




__





Advert - All Ads


Website for selling and buying of tools, materials, books & magazines or even just information for home workshops in the UK




www.homeworkshop.org.uk


----------



## bourbon (27 Aug 2020)

They are all measuring tools. No Idea on prices, but that's what they are. Sorry for the loss of Your father.


----------



## Trevanion (27 Aug 2020)

As far as I'm aware it's not breaking the rules, we did similar for another member not long ago who's father died and left behind a lot of tools and miscellaneous stuff that needed identification.

The top one is a Mitutoyo Dial Caliper, they're worth about £25-30

Not too sure what the next one down is, I _think_ it might be a largish Moore and Wright bore micrometer?

Next one down below that is a Starrett depth micrometer, about £10 without the box. Not a clue what that is below it though or to the left of it.

Last one is a Verdict Dial Indicator, I've got the very same one somewhere. You might get £5 for it by itself but you would get more if you had the box and the attachment pieces.


----------



## Inspector (27 Aug 2020)

The second picture shows an inside micrometer. There should be more little rods to fit it so it can measure a range of hole or there will be more in a range of sizes to do the same. The long bit is to hold it in a deep hole. The picture with the 4 items has the depth micrometer. Bellow it is what I believe is a can micrometer. Originally use to measure the rim of food cans rims. The two little ones look like they are small hole micrometers. The two little balls move in/out to measure. At least that’s what they resemble. I haven’t seen any that looked quite like them. I wouldn’t mind a picture or two of other sides. The dial test indicator reads to 0.0001” and would cost $150 or more new. Used less but I’d be delighted to to get it for Trevanion’s fiver. Your father bought good tools. 

Pete


----------



## Trevanion (27 Aug 2020)

Inspector said:


> The dial test indicator reads to 0.0001” and would cost $150 or more new. Used less but I’d be delighted to to get it for Trevanion’s fiver. Your father bought good tools.



You could try UK eBay Pete, you might pick one up exactly the same boxed with all the attachments for about £15-25 but shipping would be the killer.

verdict dial | eBay


----------



## Inspector (27 Aug 2020)

I have several already in 0.0005" and 0.0001" and number of regular dial indicators up to 3.0" of travel. Even have an electronic one that reads to 0.00001" but the shop isn't climate controlled and the equipment isn't capable of machining anything with that kind of tolerances. The advantage of calibrating tools from time to time was getting the surpluses and broken measuring tools. 

Pete


----------



## Trevanion (27 Aug 2020)

Inspector said:


> I have several already in 0.0005" and 0.0001" and number of regular dial indicators up to 3.0" of travel. Even have an electronic one that reads to 0.00001" but the shop isn't climate controlled and the equipment isn't capable of machining anything with that kind of tolerances.



Show off...


----------



## Torx (28 Aug 2020)

Facebook marketplace is a good bet


----------



## craigs (28 Aug 2020)

Torx said:


> Facebook marketplace is a good bet


alas I dont use facebook, i think ill just throw it as a job lot for £50 to anyone that wants to take a punt on gumtree or something, as this is the tip of a rather large iceberg and we have a lot of tools to clear out so mum can get back to some kind of normality. i think theres a world of snap-on spanners and sockets etc. which i also need to deal with


----------



## craigs (28 Aug 2020)

bourbon said:


> They are all measuring tools. No Idea on prices, but that's what they are. Sorry for the loss of Your father.


Thanks, losing my dad was bad enough, but we lost my brother the same weekend. 2020 is definitely a crappy year!


----------



## lurker (28 Aug 2020)

Sorry to hear about your dad.
except for the bore gauge ( 2nd picture) all have a use in a woodwork shop.
I would be careful how quick you dispose of these, particularly as they are not worth much when you sell.
using my dads tools is something special.


----------



## The_Yellow_Ardvark (28 Aug 2020)

Avoide the tool shop in stallbridge, they will not give you a fair price.

Take an example to The Shambles in Devizes, to show the man, he will be honest with you.

I speak from experience.


----------



## craigs (28 Aug 2020)

lurker said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad.
> except for the bore gauge ( 2nd picture) all have a use in a woodwork shop.
> I would be careful how quick you dispose of these, particularly as they are not worth much when you sell.
> using my dads tools is something special.


oh im definitely keeping a few things to use, but there is a lot that i just have no use for and they may be a good deal for someone that will get that use from them.


----------



## craigs (28 Aug 2020)

The_Yellow_Ardvark said:


> Avoide the tool shop in stallbridge, they will not give you a fair price.
> 
> Take an example to The Shambles in Devizes, to show the man, he will be honest with you.
> 
> I speak from experience.


thanks, i hadn't thought about tool shops, but i dont think its soo much of the "vintage" variety.


----------



## TheTiddles (28 Aug 2020)

Those are nice tools, unfortunately unless they’re in perfect working order they’re useless, so the price for buying secondhand and remotely is literally a few pounds each as the buyer is taking a punt that they’re no scrap

Aidan


----------



## WayneBB (29 Aug 2020)

craigsalisbury said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies if this is the wrong place, do feel free to tell me to jog on if this breaks any rules.
> 
> ...



If you're going to post any of those that you sell I'd recommend DPD as the best shipper at the moment. Good luck


----------



## nick61 (29 Aug 2020)

The unidentified things are: two small bore gauges (they don't measure directly, but adjusted to fit the bore are then measured with a micrometer) and what I think is micrometer for measuring the wall thickness of tubing. The bore micrometer and the depth micrometer are incomplete, in that they normally come as part of sets with extra rods to allow for measuring greater values. You would probably be best off selling them through homeworkshop.org.uk, though given the incomplete nature of some I doubt you will get a lot for them. £50 as a job lot is probably top side.
Nick


----------



## TheTiddles (29 Aug 2020)

Craig, are you actually in Salisbury? If so, I might be able to help you
Aidan


----------



## craigs (29 Aug 2020)

TheTiddles said:


> Those are nice tools, unfortunately unless they’re in perfect working order they’re useless, so the price for buying secondhand and remotely is literally a few pounds each as the buyer is taking a punt that they’re no scrap
> 
> Aidan


i have only checked the dial caliper against my digital mitutoyo which seems spot-on, have no idea about the rest


----------



## craigs (29 Aug 2020)

TheTiddles said:


> Craig, are you actually in Salisbury? If so, I might be able to help you
> Aidan


lol no, that's just my name  Im in Corsham in Wiltshire


----------



## craigs (29 Aug 2020)

nick61 said:


> The unidentified things are: two small bore gauges (they don't measure directly, but adjusted to fit the bore are then measured with a micrometer) and what I think is micrometer for measuring the wall thickness of tubing. The bore micrometer and the depth micrometer are incomplete, in that they normally come as part of sets with extra rods to allow for measuring greater values. You would probably be best off selling them through homeworkshop.org.uk, though given the incomplete nature of some I doubt you will get a lot for them. £50 as a job lot is probably top side.
> Nick


this is a tiny amount, and while i appreciate it would be good practice to separate things and sell individual items, im probably going to job-lot a large amount in one go, the financials aren't really a priority, it's more clearing everything so my mum can get back to some kind of normality. Tools that have sentimental value I will keep and use.


----------



## Inspector (30 Aug 2020)

I think you should wait until you have all the measuring tools together so they can be grouped together by either tool complete with accessories or all hole measuring, all vernier callipers all squares etc. They become more sellable and the user has tools that are functually whole. Up to you of course.

Pete


----------



## craigs (30 Aug 2020)

Inspector said:


> I think you should wait until you have all the measuring tools together so they can be grouped together by either tool complete with accessories or all hole measuring, all vernier callipers all squares etc. They become more sellable and the user has tools that are functually whole. Up to you of course.
> 
> Pete


Sorry, I didnt make myself very clear at all, i did mean exactly what you said, group items by their use and move them on.
cheers
Craig


----------



## johnbaz (30 Aug 2020)

So sorry to hear about your family losses, I lost my youngest brother a few years ago to suicide, It hit me like a bus 

John...


----------

